# Friends Thread!



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Thread dedicated to (I can remove your name upon request) likeaspacemonkey, on:

"... the whole forum should be like a 'friends' group, shouldn't it? But we put up these barriers, and even though there's gotta be a ****load of lonely people here, it's really hard to connect. So yeah. That's why I joined I guess? See if it works for something? Don't know, but let's give it a shot. What's the worst that could happen?"

So let's try and be friends everyone! It'll be great practice!!!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

several people became friends with me this, evening,
Happy tears for a change.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

nice to meet you kekai. how is your day going?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello guys O; I am Kalliber from U.S but not born~~ guess. lol How are you guys?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

well im 30 from the chicago il usa. how about you?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi kaliber i'm ok ty how are you?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kekai said:


> That's great, BadGirl! Making a new friend is such a great feeling, but making several?! Whew, that sounds amazing! How did you guys meet?


Just here on this website, one would like to chat but i.m not sure yet how to do that. thankyou


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ooooo a friends thread. #FunkysSealOfApproval









Im FunkyMonkey (Ricky) From England \(^_^)/ and im asian on the inside
I love gaming, I love onesies, I love SAS, I love family guy, I love american dad, annnd i LOOOOVE candy!! :yes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

well i like family guy and american dad too


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

hi. i want more friends


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My name is Humpty, pronounced with a "umpty." Yo ladies, oh how I like to dump thee.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread is the real friendzone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Ooooo a friends thread. #FunkysSealOfApproval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should definitely keep using that seal from now on (if you're not already) haha.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

my name is ronnie and im an alcoholic


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Great work, BadGirl! At the bottom right hand corner of your window, you should see a dot, and next to it says "Chat()"

Just click on your bud, and type away!


----------



## Drakey (Sep 26, 2012)

*stumbles into thread and knocks over a lamp*


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

jealousisjelly! This is the "Friend zone," as Cam1 explains it. Just ask Superfood. 

Alcoholics anonymous is next door.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Well, RelinquishedHell, your misconception of having no friends is about to drastically change!


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> My name is Humpty, pronounced with a "umpty." Yo ladies, oh how I like to dump thee.


:teeth


----------



## Drakey (Sep 26, 2012)

Kekai said:


> Well, Drakey... That was a $50 lamp... *Pulls out the "collection" basket*


looks like i'm strapped for cash
*tapes up lamp*
>.>
<.<


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> my name is ronnie and im an alcoholic


My name is Zeppelin and I'm a Rockaholic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> My name is Zeppelin and I'm a Rockaholic.


Haha, yes.


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

I wish I had a friend


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

i'll be your friend last hope


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

vaness said:


> Hi kaliber i'm ok ty how are you?


Yo, I'm good just tired lol too much dancing


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kekai said:


> Hi, Kalliber. I'm fine, thanks for asking! I am enjoying some of the cool weather after all that summer heat. How's the temperature around your neck of the woods?


OH me too lol it goes from hot to cold, biopolar weather. This looks interisting o.o since not many talk, seems good.


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm Asaad. New to this forum :> looking for friends. Would be nice if we had an IRC chan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Couldn't find a Pusheen concert gif  or one for visiting my nan either actually. I bought a pumpkin I didn't jump out of one lol.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Greetings from the land of the beatings.

No its not over i have a lot of love to give.


----------

